# Roman dog looks for Rp partner



## chiz (Nov 13, 2017)

this is my oc, volta. he is a roman dog. i like playing as him, just look at him, he's got bling.  he is a roman centurion who has seen war and battle, he has earned medals, which proudly is presented on top of his armour. hes a nice person though. a romantic who loves snuggles and drinking wine, as a civilized Roman would. cider is okay too.

(Centurion. Arminus Lucelius Volta. — Weasyl






this could be a fantasy adventure action rp.

(or anything else that would fit a roman meeting your oc. doesnt have to be action or adventure oriented at all)

but it could also be your "alien" character coming to the planet and gaving to join up with volta. im up for most things, nsfw stuff and romance included, but the setting has to be something where a roman would fit.

your character can be male, female, big strong, smol, or whatever. as long as we can have fun with it!

best way to get a hold of me is to add me on

skype: felix_karlstrom
telegram : @smokey_gamingse
discord: volta#0792


----------



## EternalTiger (Nov 23, 2017)

A Roman canine.  I like it, heh.


----------



## chiz (Nov 24, 2017)

EternalTiger said:


> A Roman canine.  I like it, heh.



ROMAN DOGS! and so on, yknow?


----------



## EternalTiger (Nov 24, 2017)

Hehe, Roman dog it is.  =^_^=

I'm sure he's quite the strapping fellow in his armor


----------



## chiz (Nov 24, 2017)

EternalTiger said:


> Hehe, Roman dog it is.  =^_^=
> 
> I'm sure he's quite the strapping fellow in his armor



he tries his best after all haha

this something you are interested in?


----------



## EternalTiger (Nov 24, 2017)

All one can ask for, aye?  Heh.

And Drax is leader of a prosperous and powerful city-state.  Such a distinguished officer would no doubt be a welcome guest :3.  Plus, RP is a good thing!  Nothing like stimulating the creative parts of one's mind.


----------



## chiz (Nov 24, 2017)

EternalTiger said:


> All one can ask for, aye?  Heh.
> 
> And Drax is leader of a prosperous and powerful city-state.  Such a distinguished officer would no doubt be a welcome guest :3.  Plus, RP is a good thing!  Nothing like stimulating the creative parts of one's mind.



thats why its fun   if you use any chat programs like the on i have above then you can add me on either of them and we can keep talking ideas. or here in the dm's if you prefer that


----------



## EternalTiger (Nov 24, 2017)

That name for Skype appears four different times....which one is you, lol...hmm...


----------



## chiz (Nov 24, 2017)

EternalTiger said:


> That name for Skype appears four different times....which one is you, lol...hmm...



hmm im currently using the username "volta" has a picture with an eye in the mouth and i have the profile message "love with your hreat, use your brain for everything else"

wont add you npw though, gotta get off to work, its 7:30 am here so xD


----------



## EternalTiger (Nov 24, 2017)

At landskrona, skåne?


----------



## chiz (Nov 24, 2017)

yes




EternalTiger said:


> At landskrona, skåne?


----------



## Shappyra (Jan 1, 2018)

Heyo there, still scouting for companions?


----------



## chiz (Jan 2, 2018)

Shappyra said:


> Heyo there, still scouting for companions?



we can juggle some ideas, absolutely!

you can find me on these, though discord and telegram might be the best bet

skype: felix_karlstrom
telegram : @smokey_gamingse
discord: volta#0792


----------

